# SA group in Benton, Arkansas



## Cognito84 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm starting a Shyness/Social Anxiety group soon for people in Arkansas. If you're interested send me a message. Hope lots of people show up!


----------



## stfgdiva (Sep 18, 2008)

I woud have an interest in such a meeting. I live in Cabot and work in Little Rock.

Kelly


----------

